# Genuine pre-2015 Gaggia classic?



## Chrisbateman (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

interested to know if you'd be able to tell me if the Gaggia classic ive found on eBay is a genuine pre-2015 model? The seller has a couple listed, and has also sold quite a few recently, and considering I've heard they aren't all that common anymore, I found it strange he had so many to sell.

when I messaged him asking how he came about having so many to sell, I was bluntly told "what does it matter?"

Thanks everyone!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F202343081356


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks like it is but seems expensive & I think there's cheaper options on here


----------



## Chrisbateman (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks! Hoping I'd be able to find one on here too, would feel happier buying from a member on here. Just a few more posts to make before I can access the 'for sale' section


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The larger steam button gives it away as a pre-2015. It's the same size as the others on the newer model.

There are still plenty of pre-2015's about as they'll go on forever if cared for & it's only been 3 years since they stopped producing them.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Chrisbateman said:


> Thanks! Hoping I'd be able to find one on here too, would feel happier buying from a member on here. Just a few more posts to make before I can access the 'for sale' section ��


I'll have one going up in the for sale section in the next couple of days,so keep an eye out







not quite as shiny, but upgraded steam wand and it all works as it should!

Oh, and I think another difference is that old ones say "classic gaggia" whereas newer ones say "gaggia classic"?


----------

